# work in progress.....



## granty70 (Jul 27, 2009)

This is my TT started off standard, put some Black BBS CH wheels, and LCR splitter, once i get paid at end of month, on goes the chip and maybe a few other bits........ hope you like it....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice love the colour


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Black wheels always look good on a yellow car. I found a set of refurbed original RS6s in black on here for my friend's yellow Leon Cupra and it looks fantastic.


----------



## granty70 (Jul 27, 2009)

yeah yellow and black really set the car off well, also put 16mm spacers on front and 20mm on rear, looks phat! Im debating weather to lower the car 35mm, what does everyone think?? dont wanna go too low as round where i live is speed bumps!! How long does it take to paint the Audi rings to black on the front.....
Someone has cracked my back light, thinking weather to go for standard audi lights or slight smoke? dont wanna make it look chavvy and pants but do peeps think it will look good?!? Lots of questions!


----------



## mike2805 (May 16, 2006)

I personally wouldn't go for the smoked lights.


----------



## granty70 (Jul 27, 2009)

hmmmm i have been offered some clear smoked lights, but really not able to make a decision........ [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

